# Canon Will Attend The Photography Show in March



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15714"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15714">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 3rd February 2014</b> – Canon, world-leader in imaging solutions, will be attending <a href="http://www.photographyshow.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">The Photography Show 2014</a> with an aim to excite everybody with a passion for photography. With talks from special guests, access to Canon experts and a vast interactive display of innovative products, Canon is set to bring photography to life (Stand B10).</p>
<p>Hear first-hand and delve into the journeys of seasoned professionals that have been operating in the industry for years. Learn of their experiences and tips with talks from Canon photographers across different areas of the show, including:</p>
<ul>
<li>Jeff Ascough, Wedding Photographer & Canon Ambassador, at The Student Conference</li>
<li>Clive Booth, Fashion Photographer & Canon Explorer, at The Catwalk</li>
<li>David Noton, Landscape Photographer & Canon Explorer, at The Studio</li>
<li>Danny Green, Wildlife Photographer & Canon Explorer, at The Studio</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon is also supporting those looking to take their first big step in photography with hands on experience at Mollie Takes, a brand new workshop from the team at Mollie Makes. This explores a range of shooting techniques and essential skills when it comes to photographing the things you love.</p>
<p>Canon’s team of experts will be on hand to advise how to make to most of your kit to deliver excellence in everything you capture.</p>
<p>Visitors to the Canon stand will be able to experience a broad range of products that meet the modern and evolving needs of photographers. A full DSLR product line up will be showcased alongside an elevated lens bar showing Canon’s wide selection of EF lenses highlighting new standards of performance and reliability. Visitors to the Canon stand can have hands-on experience with the products and see how each lens can give a new perspective.</p>
<p>To complete the plethora of imaging solutions, Canon will be demonstrating how the PIXMA group of printers can take your shots from digital to physical. Take creative control and be the master of your image journey with Canon’s range of PIXMA professional photo printers, the perfect match for exceptional photography.</p>
<p>Susie Donaldson, Consumer Imaging Marketing Director of Canon UK and Ireland, said: “We’re thrilled to be exhibiting the power of image at The Photography Show 2014. By showcasing our offering at an event like this we show how our products can help photographers to consistently deliver the finest results. We’re looking forward to bringing photography to life.”</p>
<p>Birmingham’s NEC is the setting of this inaugural event taking place between Saturday 1st and Tuesday 4th March 2014. Through the highly interactive features, product displays and variety of exhibitions it is set to entertain and engage attendees.</p>
<p>Visit Canon at <a href="http://www.photographyshow.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">The Photography Show 2014</a> from 1st – 4th March at Stand B10.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 11, 2014)

Canon will be making a major annoucement at this show.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 11, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon will be making a major annoucement at this show.



Who cares ... "What will come will come ... and we'll be here to see it when it does"


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 11, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon will be making a major annoucement at this show.



No there won't.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Mar 4, 2014)

wockawocka said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon will be making a major annoucement at this show.
> ...



Correct, there was no announcement as of yesterday. However, Canon staff claimed to "have not heard a single rumour about the 7D successor and couldn't see what the point of one was as the 70D has DPAF, better IQ and is only 1 fps slower", which sounded a bit suspect. It wwould have been more convicing to say that they had heard the rumours, but had no idea of specs or delivery as HQ hadn't told them anythig.

Hey ho


----------

